# Can't connect to server



## Wilfred03 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have ipad4 and I keep getting message can't connect to server, yet all server details seem to be correct


----------



## PCTechnican (Mar 8, 2014)

well that could be 100s of things please elaborate.


----------

